
Recommended security books from Thomas Ptacek - henning
http://www.amazon.com/lm/R2EN4JTQOCHNBA/ref=cm_lm_pthnk_view?ie=UTF8&lm_bb=
======
pasbesoin
For those who don't know: <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tptacek>

A list from tptacek is worth a look.

Hmm. Although this is listed in his profile (link-shortened). I never noticed
it, though, so seems worth the mention.

